# US Seed Banks



## blowinthatloud (May 12, 2015)

does anybody know of any, if so anybody use one? BtL


----------



## Hackerman (May 12, 2015)

I have been reading a lot of good about Southern Oregon Seeds. http://www.southernoregonseed.biz/

However, I have no personal experience with them. I think there is already a thread here with a list of US seedbanks.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Jun 2, 2015)

natures green remedies is based out of michigan.sells in usa.variety isnt the greatest.ive i do recomend dynesty seeds.


----------

